# Hello Me Again This Time With Finished Product.



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Hello all,finished product apart from second hand, should arrive soon anyway painted the chapter ring and second hand black looks cool and fitted rhino.









New crystal fitted what a difference! also new 22mm Seiko spring bars just in case!



























Sorry about crap pics must get new camera.

Andy


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

rev said:


> Hello all,finished product apart from second hand, should arrive soon anyway painted the chapter ring and second hand black looks cool and fitted rhino.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you sqint your eyes you could be in Desert Storm mate ,good work soldier


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

nice.....very nice, well done mate....looks awesome


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks mate, desert storm here I come


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Very nice indeed - prefer the black second hand & black strap too ... Paul


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Really nice!

Well done


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Cheers jase


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Well done for getting all that done yourself. Looks great.


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

mjolnir said:


> Well done for getting all that done yourself. Looks great.


Cheers self taught, quite easy really


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Well done that looks great, like the open second hand


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

PhilM said:


> Well done that looks great, like the open second hand


Thanks it's a genuine Seiko second hand with the lume removed and painted black.

Andy


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice, and it looks much better on the black rhino than it did on the tan strap IMO - adds some contrast with the dial









Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

rev said:


> PhilM said:
> 
> 
> > Well done that looks great, like the open second hand
> ...


That's pretty a neat idea, saves you messing around with trying to find the right hand


----------



## Guz (Apr 7, 2008)

That again is watch porn,,,great job and health to enjoy









Where does one start to learn about the art of this craftmanship









Any good books / dvd's available


----------



## johnbrigade (Oct 15, 2007)

i like that, good work.

how's the replacement second hand different?


----------



## Ibrahombre (Jun 19, 2005)

Very,very nice Rev,i have an old Seiko Quartz Divers watch that i may mod.Congrats again.

Ibra


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

johnbrigade said:


> i like that, good work.
> 
> how's the replacement second hand different?


Hi sorry about late reply, the replacement second hand has a red tip and square lume marker.

Andy


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind words people, now what should I do next?









Andy


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi people just thought I would post a pic of Seiko mod with the right second hand also fitted a stainless chapter ring and a green NATO strap.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Whilst the 1st pics look good, the last one with the changed second hand & rehaut looks so much better! Congrats on creating a truly unique & good looking piece .. always good to show off your hard work ..


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Thanks for all the great comments!

Andy


----------

